
Trilobites Were Stone-Cold Killers - kurthamm
http://www.livescience.com/53682-trilobites-were-savvy-killers.html
======
DrScump
Has anybody seen another article on this besides the study itself?
Livescience's _constant_ (every second or two) traversal of ad/metrics sites
is obnoxious.

